# Thema: Beste noch verfügbare Mods für COH?



## Demolition-Man (25. Februar 2016)

*Thema: Beste noch verfügbare Mods für COH?*

Hi,
ich spiele immer noch gerne:
Company of Heroes Tales of Valor

Allerdings seit ewig mit dem Realism-Mod.

Gibts noch irgendwo gute Mods? Ich habe zufällig den "DECADE MOD" entdeckt, im Prinzip gut, aber leider fehlerhaft. Die Mod-Einheiten haben alle nur eine wirre Bezeichnung als Namen... außerdem nervt das winzige Einheitenlimit.

Hat jemand eine Mod-Empfehlung? Mit vielen Panzern, und wenns geht etwas mehr als dem Standard-Einheitenlimit?
Einige Mods lassen sich auch nicht mehr laden, Seite nicht verfügbar usw.

Würde mich sehr über Empfehlungen freuen!

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Nightslaver (9. März 2016)

*AW: Thema: Beste noch verfÃ¼gbare Mods fÃ¼r COH?*

Die "Blitzkrieg-Mod" ist noch recht beliebt und vermutlich die empfehlenswerteste Mod für CoH 1. Bringt eine Reihe neuer Einheiten, neu ausbalancierte Commander, neue Karten, man kann das Einheitenlimit drastisch erhöhen und sie trimmt das Spiel hin zu einem realistischen Schadensverhalten (MGs mähen Infantrie schneller nieder, Panzerkanonen sind effektiver gegen Infantrie, Panzerfäuste von Infantristen zerstören Panzer wesentlich schneller, Frontpanzerung von Panzern ist mehr Wert, usw.

Blitzkrieg-Mod for Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts - Mod DB


----------

